# After betrayal and divorce, how did you meet your next love?



## still so sad (May 27, 2013)

I am in need of a "pick me up".

3 years in R and feel like we are stalled. Maybe there is someone better for me out there....?

Those of you who made it through D and are happily on to a solid new marriage or relationship, what's your story?

Thanks.


----------



## still so sad (May 27, 2013)

145 views and not one reply!

Sad that there are no success stories to read today....

Maybe what I have now is just as good as its ever gonna get.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

First, if are still married stop focusing on your next love and focus in R.

Now, as for me I am remarried but my betraying ex was the true love of my life. I can never love again as I had before so now I am in a friendship marriage- just two close friends who didn't want to remain lonely. I live with a strongly diminished ability to trust and sometimes mild paranoia. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## cj9947 (Jul 9, 2011)

My "Next" relationship has been awesome...I finally met "Myself". Low and behold I was right in front of myself all the time. My life has been a joy since I made myself my #1 priority in life. To date, I have not had one desire to be in another relationship. I am complete. Best wishes to you.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

still so sad said:


> I am in need of a "pick me up".
> 
> 3 years in R and feel like we are stalled. Maybe there is someone better for me out there....?
> 
> ...


My good friend divorced her husband for more than 20 years after his second affair. The second affair was a LTA that had gone for years. They have two teenagers who seem to have adjusted pretty well to the divorce. She bounced back from the divorce pretty well, but she has a very large group of supportive friends and family.

Since the divorce, he moved to another state, but keeps trying to get her back even going so far as to say he'd take her back. She's the BW but he seems to think he's doing her some great favor by offering to reconcile and remarry. She's not interested at all. She's happy in an exclusive relationship with an amazing person she met through friends. This other person is kind, caring, affectionate and monogamous. All the things her ex wasn't. Her new significant other lives in another part of the country, but they visit each other frequently. I really hope they can live in one state together, but right now their jobs keep them from doing that. Recently, she posted some photos of them on Facebook, so since it's Facebook official, it must be real.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My ex may have cheated on me, but I had already decided to divorce her for other reasons so just went ahead with that. No need for R - and we'd already been through all the useless MC I could tolerate.

I met the love of my life online not long after I moved out, but had dated others too. She truly is better than my ex in every way that matters to me.


----------



## staystrong (Sep 15, 2012)

cj9947 said:


> My "Next" relationship has been awesome...I finally met "Myself". Low and behold I was right in front of myself all the time. My life has been a joy since I made myself my #1 priority in life. To date, I have not had one desire to be in another relationship. I am complete. Best wishes to you.



I wonder how many WS's say that. Scary thought.


----------

